# First Road Bike Purchased - '11 Specialized Roubaix Elite



## ucsb2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks to information posted on this and the Specialized section of this forum I'll soon be a owner of an 2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite Apex (Carbon/Gloss Gold).

Originally I thought about buying an aluminum frame, but figured I'd purchase an 'entry level' carbon setup instead. Component upgrades are always easier than frame upgrades!

Anyway, it's not coming in until Wednesday of this week, but I can't wait to pick it up. Originally, I thought I was a 54, fortunately the bike store spent some time fitting me and found the 52 to be a better fit. Apparently I have shorter legs for my height.

I was deciding between the Specialized Tarmac and Roubaix. I loved the aggressive feel of the Tarmac, but found it to be twitching and too stiff for me. The Roubaix was much more forgiving. The only thing I didn't like about the Roubaix was that it was not as responsive when I was 'mashing' (I think that's the right term).

I still have yet to buy pedals and clothes yet. But I'm planning on riding with the 'free' pedals for a few months until I get used to the road biking. The wife is very excited that we'll finally have some sport type of activity to do together.

I will post pictures once I have the bike in hand.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds like fun.

My suggestion: I like that you're not in a rush to buy fancy pedals. My budget was a bit capped out when I bought shoes and pedals and I underbought on those items and ended up replacing them after 3 months. For pedals I suggest a Look, Time, or SPD-SL design; you don't need to spend a fortune, perhaps $100-150. Try to find a number of places that have shoes and try on everything. Figure out what fits and to hell with the price tag. Right now there are some good deals on Sidi's older models.


----------



## ucsb2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, I'm not planning on buying any pedals and shoes until I've recouperated from this initial purchase. When I am ready, I'll look at the ones you suggested. I hear I should also consider Speedplay's.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Speedplays also deserve consideration.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike... nice choice!! :thumbsup:

I've seen the color scheme on Spec's website, but it would be nice to see one posted from a member here.

Kudo's to your LBS for taking the time to get your sizing right. And you're right, proportions matter more than height or inseam alone.

When it comes time to shop for pedals systems, I agree that it's important to work with LBS's, discussing the options and trying the shoes on. Once the system is chosen, you'll need the LBS's assistance in cleat set up, so you may want to continue to work with the (seemingly) reputable LBS where the bike was purchased. 

Ride often, ride safe, and remember to post pics come Wednesday!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

keep us updated on the roubiax!!! im lookin to buy that exact bike in a couple months. I was confused as to which one to get for while also. Im coming from a 2010 allez sport, but i think for my casual, fiteness riding the roubiax will be a better bet. Im never going to race so the tarmac would probably be a little overkill for me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jeeper006 said:


> keep us updated on the roubiax!!! im lookin to buy that exact bike in a couple months. I was confused as to which one to get for while also. Im coming from a 2010 allez sport, but i think for my casual, fiteness riding the roubiax will be a better bet. *Im never going to race so the tarmac would probably be a little overkill for me*.


I don't race and ride a Tarmac. Nothing wrong with Roubaix's (or similar bikes with relaxed geo), but I prefer the quicker handling of the Tarmac. I suggest giving both test rides before deciding.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

i wonder how differet these two bike REALLY ARE?? i like the handling of my allez, i like how i can zip in and out of turns, i wonder how much different the roubiax and tarmac will be from the allez's handling. im sure obviously acceleration will be increased due to the lighter frame.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jeeper006 said:


> i wonder how differet these two bike REALLY ARE?? i like the handling of my allez, i like how i can zip in and out of turns, i wonder how much different the roubiax and tarmac will be from the allez's handling. im sure obviously acceleration will be increased due to the lighter frame.


If you like the Allez's handling, you should definitely try the Tarmac. Better yet, Tarmac and Roubaix back to back with similar tire pressures. 

As far as quicker acceleration due to less weight, negligible IME. 

Just a FYI, this years Allez now shares the Tarmac's geo.


----------



## ucsb2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

jeeper006 said:


> i wonder how differet these two bike REALLY ARE?? i like the handling of my allez, i like how i can zip in and out of turns, i wonder how much different the roubiax and tarmac will be from the allez's handling. im sure obviously acceleration will be increased due to the lighter frame.


I thought the two models were very different. The Tarmac was a lot more ridged and twitchy. But this is good if you want a more aggressive and responsive feel.

I actually felt that the acceleration was quicker with the Tarmac, but I'm not sure if that's a reality or just a feeling. However the Roubaix had a lot more forgiving ride overall, which fit my needs a lot better.

As PJ352 mentioned, you really need to just try both. You'll notice the difference right away.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

im gonna try them both once the times gets closer for me to upgrade to one, but for conversation sake, what do you think the biggest advantages are in moving from a beginner bike to a low level carbon bike. 

I know its lighter and the components are better, but im hearing mixed reviews about carbon. Some people love it b/c it is solid and handles bumps better then aluminum, some people say just the opposite. I have also heard that carbon is alot more jarring on the body than an aluminum frame is??? I guess that is just like everything else in these forums, Personal Preference. 

I guess im just looking for a little boost to help convince me to buy a bike that costs twice the price of my current one which i love the feel and response of. haha.

ucsb2002, when you say the roubaix had a " more forgiving ride" are you basically saying it soaks up bumps better ( im assuming due to zerts) and the ride position is also a little more relaxed?


----------



## ucsb2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes to both, not sure if it's due to the Zerts or not though.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

thanks, just trying to get a little insight my LBS is SMALLLLLLLLLLLL, so most likely they will have to order the bikes for me to try, being as im 5'8 with short legs i need a small frame. 
I was hoping to have my mind made up when i go that way he doesn't have to order two bikes, buuuuuuuut considering i'll be spending more than $2000, i may just let him get both for me to try


----------



## ucsb2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in posting pictures, but here they are!

Photos courtesy of arok!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Gorgeous, now ride the wheels off that thing.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 31, 2010)

How much does it weigh?

tk


----------



## ucsb2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

tk1971 said:


> How much does it weigh?
> 
> tk


Not sure, don't have a bike scale.


----------



## Ninja10 (Oct 7, 2010)

That's the color that I really wanted but my dealer only had the black carbon in stock. When the bike got built I fell in love with the black carbon look and it looks much better in person. The 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex was my first road bike and I was looking into buying the Secture comp but my dealer told me that he will give me a great price if I buy the Roubaix Elite Apex which was only $250 more over the Secture. Very smooth ride and very happy with my choice. I thought the same thing USCB2002. It's easier to upgrade the component then the frame.


----------



## ucsb2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ninja10 said:


> That's the color that I really wanted but my dealer only had the black carbon in stock. When the bike got built I fell in love with the black carbon look and it looks much better in person. The 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex was my first road bike and I was looking into buying the Secture comp but my dealer told me that he will give me a great price if I buy the Roubaix Elite Apex which was only $250 more over the Secture. Very smooth ride and very happy with my choice. I thought the same thing USCB2002. It's easier to upgrade the component then the frame.



I was originally going to go with the black carbon, but after seeing the white/carbon scheme, I was sold on the new scheme. However I think either are great colors options. If you don't mind me asking, what did you end up paying before tax?

I still looking for pedals, shoes and such. Look at those yet?

Also, any pictures of your new toy you're willing to post?


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Nice colors on that bike. Regarding sizing Specialized might just be weird, I haven't been on enough of their bikes to really make a decision on their geometry but I am a borderline 52/54. Usually go with a 54 on most bikes because there is a bigger selection but on the Specialized bikes I am a lot happier on a 52. 

Looked at any Ultegra pedals yet? Good pedal for the price especially if you can find the older model.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

e34john said:


> Nice colors on that bike. Regarding sizing Specialized might just be weird, I haven't been on enough of their bikes to really make a decision on their geometry but I am a borderline 52/54. *Usually go with a 54 on most bikes because there is a bigger selection but on the Specialized bikes I am a lot happier on a 52. *
> 
> Looked at any Ultegra pedals yet? Good pedal for the price especially if you can find the older model.


I'm not surprised. Generally speaking (for their respective sizes), Specialized bikes tend to have longer reach than most others. This is but one reason why cyclists can guess wrong on sizing when focusing _only_ on stated frame sizes. Better to work with a reputable LBS with an experienced fitter to determine sizing requirements.


----------



## Ninja10 (Oct 7, 2010)

My dealer offered me $1200 for the Secture Comp and I bought my Roubaix Elite for $1450. I bought my 2009 Epic at the same dealer and my friends and family have bought at least 7 bikes from the same store so I have a pretty good relationship with my dealer so he has taken really good care of me.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

ucsb2002 said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting pictures, but here they are!


Great-looking bike, indeed! I got to say that Specialized got this one especially right. A friend of mine bought one (same color) last week and I'm impressed after riding it for a few miles. Enjoy!


----------



## ucsb2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ninja10 said:


> My dealer offered me $1200 for the Secture Comp and I bought my Roubaix Elite for $1450. I bought my 2009 Epic at the same dealer and my friends and family have bought at least 7 bikes from the same store so I have a pretty good relationship with my dealer so he has taken really good care of me.


Very nice deal you got there. I paid $1750 for mine.

The one thing I'd like to swap out on this bike right away are the breaks. Looks like some cheap pair that were included, not the SRAM ones. I don't know why Specialized did this.


----------



## Ninja10 (Oct 7, 2010)

ucsb2002 said:


> The one thing I'd like to swap out on this bike right away are the breaks. Looks like some cheap pair that were included, not the SRAM ones. I don't know why Specialized did this.


I want to upgrade the brakes too. My be SRAM Red if not at least Rival but I need to put on some miles before any component upgrade.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ucsb2002 said:


> Very nice deal you got there. I paid $1750 for mine.
> 
> The one thing I'd like to swap out on this bike right away are the breaks. Looks like some cheap pair that were included, not the SRAM ones. * I don't know why Specialized did this*.


At this price point all the major manufacturers supply lesser known brand brakes. Pick up a set of Kool Stop salmon pads and they'll perform just as well as the pricier brands.
http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp...s+for+Shimano&vendorCode=KOOL&major=1&minor=8


----------



## arok (Mar 18, 2010)

^^the above pads get all sorts of great reviews


----------



## nhguapo (Oct 20, 2010)

tk1971 said:


> How much does it weigh?
> 
> tk


https://www.bikerumor.com/wp-conten...cialized-road-bikes-weights-roubaix-elite.jpg

That Carbon/Gold combo is a beauty! I like it more than any other paint scheme in the Roubaix line up. Congrats on the purchase. I've been trying to talk myself into buying a new one too, but I'm having trouble dropping $2k. I think I could could pull the trigger if I could find one at a similar price as you.

How do you like the ride so far? Have you noticed any specific traits? How do you like that monstrous 11-32 cassette? Do you find the gears to be spaced apart too much?

I'm coming from a 2000 Allez comp. That aluminum frame is outright cruel. Anything over 30-35 miles and the bike gives me a proper beat down. I can't wait to get on something more comfy.

I'm also considering a Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 or 6. The 6 apparently comes with a full line up of Sram Apex (including calipers) and is a couple hundred dollars cheaper. I'm sure I'd be happy with any of those, but I still have to say that Carbon/Gold combo of the Elite is sex on a stick.


----------



## ucsb2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

e34john said:


> Nice colors on that bike. Regarding sizing Specialized might just be weird, I haven't been on enough of their bikes to really make a decision on their geometry but I am a borderline 52/54. Usually go with a 54 on most bikes because there is a bigger selection but on the Specialized bikes I am a lot happier on a 52.
> 
> Looked at any Ultegra pedals yet? Good pedal for the price especially if you can find the older model.


I found new Ultegra pedals for about $100 bucks on amazon.com. The price seems pretty reasonable for those pedals. Now to decide on which shoes to buy...


----------

